# Using part time to earn full time money (real online job not MLM)



## tengtenglee (Oct 13, 2010)

If you think your salary is not enough to cover your expenses, no time for your personal life, I think you should take a look to what we offer.

We are a trading company selling quality products using web base. We are looking for people with below criteria:
1.	Can communicate with English or mandarin 
2.	Able to spend at least 1 hour online to check order and query
3.	Customer oriented (no sale target)
4.	Must have internet

We will pay commission according to the product sell, interested party please pm me, only 5 posts available.


----------



## jdpackaging (Feb 8, 2011)

I am interesting in this job, could you please contact with me to give me detail information for your reoducts?


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

tengtenglee said:


> If you think your salary is not enough to cover your expenses, no time for your personal life, I think you should take a look to what we offer.
> 
> We are a trading company selling quality products using web base. We are looking for people with below criteria:
> 1.	Can communicate with English or mandarin
> ...


Hi
i am interested about this job too, I can speak english and mandarin as well.


----------



## econnectbpo (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,
I am based in India and running a call center past 4 years over the years i have been dealing with aussie client like startel communication, amd telecom, connexcomm , optus dirct , telestra many more i am sure we can deliver the best results mail me


tengtenglee said:


> If you think your salary is not enough to cover your expenses, no time for your personal life, I think you should take a look to what we offer.
> 
> We are a trading company selling quality products using web base. We are looking for people with below criteria:
> 1.	Can communicate with English or mandarin
> ...


----------



## lshdng (Mar 30, 2011)

*I am a bilinguist and apply this job*

[I am a bilinguist by the amphibiotic of English and Mandarin and ,I'd like to address any involving about of bilingual things for exsample,translation,trade, tutoring and sociating with mainland China's transactions any needs cope with to as well.


----------



## econnectbpo (Mar 6, 2011)

econnectbpo said:


> Hi,
> I am based in India and running a call center past 4 years over the years i have been dealing with aussie client like startel communication, amd telecom, connexcomm , optus dirct , telestra many more i am sure we can deliver the best results mail me - econnectbpo at in dot com


Hi,

I am interested in this job and assure you good work that will exceed your expectations .kindly inform me what should be the next step.
thanks


----------



## econnectbpo (Mar 6, 2011)

tengtenglee said:


> If you think your salary is not enough to cover your expenses, no time for your personal life, I think you should take a look to what we offer.
> 
> We are a trading company selling quality products using web base. We are looking for people with below criteria:
> 1.	Can communicate with English or mandarin
> ...


Hi,

I am interested in this job and assure you good work that will exceed your expectations .kindly inform me what should be the next step.
thanks


----------



## econnectbpo (Mar 6, 2011)

tengtenglee said:


> If you think your salary is not enough to cover your expenses, no time for your personal life, I think you should take a look to what we offer.
> 
> We are a trading company selling quality products using web base. We are looking for people with below criteria:
> 1.	Can communicate with English or mandarin
> ...


Hi,
new Delhi,India

thanks,
Andre Anthony Augustine


----------



## shaoshan (Apr 11, 2011)

hello, depends on how much the commission,i think in comparison with Australian standard here, i dont think its affordable,sounds like good job, but if your products of extremely high value, probably can do it


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

Its really nice to see your job post.I love marketing as a profession.Unfortunately I dont know mandarin


----------

